# Andres Aportela



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I was wondering, since everyone here usually knows who to go to, and who to stay away from, has anyone ever heard of Andres Aportela and what do you think of him?
Thanks 
Jaimie


----------



## Mike Burke (Jan 28, 2007)

I met Andres for the first time this past November...I was out to his training field to work some dogs... He has some set up...very nice and clean too. His helper Bryan is a friend of mine...and an excellent helper.

I have seen Andres several times since....Andres is a gentleman to me... nice guy in my opinoin. His main worker at his place is a woman by the name of Komiko(sp)... Komiko is really nice as well and one of the best track layers I have seen.

If you go out to see Andres him Mike Burke said hello.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm thinking about it, he's just over an hour from me, which isn't far considering my other options.


----------



## Meghan Rabon (Feb 10, 2009)

Andres is great, I have trained with him for a couple years now...you could also try Oscar Rojas in Columbia...probably closer depending on which town you're in. I talked to Oscar today and he said his Schh club is starting to meet regularly.
Sorry if my advice is a little late, I just joined the forum.


----------

